# Peacock Bass Photos



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi all,

What follows is a brief set of photos of my photo shoot for TFH magazine tonight.

These are my babies.

Enjoy!

_Cichla orinocensis_


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

_Cichla temensis_


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

_Cichla_ sp. aff. _orinocensis_ (undescribed species)


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

One more _Cichla temensis_.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

time to republish your pbass article from last august with more pics


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Great specimens!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sweet pics. p bass is sweet.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

nice shot on picture number two... it really shows the nature of the beast. These guys are maniacs


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Nice pics

especially like the orinocensis


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the photo quality blows chunks


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Very nice Brian







That second pic kicks ass


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> the photo quality blows chunks


 Is that good?


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks everyone, I figured 2 months was long enough to wait for the pics, LOLOLOLO...............


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > the photo quality blows chunks
> ...


er, no. The color clearly looks EXTREMELY washed out and drab. Its practically a gray picture. If your camera can't do any better, then, well, obviously they will have to do, but they certainly do not capture the color of the fish at all. You mentioned they were going to constitute your photo shoot for a magazine...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

cough cough


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

very nice.. brian... love the 2nd pic as well.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

I did'nt think so, LOL.

Actually, I shot them in tiff format and I resized the JPEGS (the camera records both on a disc simutaneously). Obviously, I posted the images after resizing them so that may have quite a bit to do with it.

Let me see about another one that may have come over better.

Thanks,


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Another one of the undescribed _Cichla_.

Any better?


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Another _Cichla orinocensis_.

How about this one?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

OOH. ok like that one too.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> cough cough


 These are all very nice but I certainly DO NOT CLAIM to be a photographer.

Perhaps you should sell some of them to me at TFH for use in the magazine?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > cough cough
> ...


 you'll have to hit up dracofish







heck she was just checking this thread out herself a little bit ago

yes, those 2nd group of photos you just posted are much better


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> B. Scott said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 Holy Crap....HOLY FREAKIN CRAP.....I never knew who you really were until tonight!

AAAAhhhhhaaaahhhha what's up man?

Awe man, this is so embarrassing! I did not know you were on this board too!

Damn, all this time! Who knew? (apparently not me, LOL)

Now you WILL sell me photos of those fish. They rival many of the Japanese ones that I have seen!

This is too funny!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice Bass


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the website is rich & dracofish's, not mine....

i think you are still confused about who's who. I'm not rich. Or dracofish. I dont even have a digital camera









http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...p?showuser=1532
thats dracofish. shes a chick

http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...p?showuser=3733
thats rich. hes her bf

the two of them made the Kingsoftheaquarium website which I linked you to that has all the NICE pbass shots on it

and this is me
http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...p?showuser=3876

ok no more ID problems right?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

mice pix bro!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

nuffin wrong with the cam, it's mine


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I like this pic:









Here's a pic taken of Brian's Temensis when I was down there last year:








*sorry, kinda crappy pic with the reflection and all, I actually think Rich took it and he sucks at life when it comes to using the camera...







*

And yes, there's nothing wrong with the camera Brian used, Bob definately has skeeels when it comes to taking pics.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

badforthesport said:


> mice pix bro!


 lmao. mine? lol. you got it!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice fish bee..what size tank are you housing thhose monsters in?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

f*ck, now I want p-bass


----------



## arowspace (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi Brian,

First of all, congratulations on the beautiful cichla. They are gorgeous fish. I would love to add both temenisis and orinocensis to my collection. Any idea if small specimens will be made available to hobbyists any time soon?

With regard to the photography, the photos are great except for a minor issue with the white balance and other settings on the camera. If your cameral allows for manual adjustment of various settings, I'm sure that an improvement can be made in the final results.

Alternatively, a bit of post-processing via software can improve your current photos. Here are a couple of examples that I took the liberty to adjust. Do these better represent the true color of the fish? I suspect that these are more in line with piranha45's expectations. :smile:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what a difference..what program did you use to darken them up?


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

wow looks like a huge fish


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> what a difference..what program did you use to darken them up?


 You can do that pretty easy in Photoshop. Fireworks can do it too.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

here are some ive taken over the years.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

I love my babies!!!

Thanks for those archives HB!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Good lord I want one of these now. I saw one at the LFS the other day..... I need a monster of a tank though dont I!


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

arowspace said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> First of all, congratulations on the beautiful cichla. They are gorgeous fish. I would love to add both temenisis and orinocensis to my collection. Any idea if small specimens will be made available to hobbyists any time soon?
> 
> ...


 Hi Ed!

Thanks so much for the kind words, advice, and taking the time to darken the pics. I brought them into work today and we played around with them on screen and man what a difference a designer can make!!









Thanks again for the help!!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Kory wants a P Bass now too


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

is the one that Bob is holding the one that broke his thumb?

I sense revenge as a factor


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Lahot said:


> is the one that Bob is holding the one that broke his thumb?
> 
> I sense revenge as a factor


 thats brian. I would never sport such a supergeek fish shirt :laugh:


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Hareball said:


> Lahot said:
> 
> 
> > is the one that Bob is holding the one that broke his thumb?
> ...


 lol...but the question remains...is that the one that got ya?


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Yup! That's him. He is 24" now


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn those are big ass fish..hey brian slap a picture of yourself up...i spoken to you a few time....like to put a face with the voice...


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

OK, I want to do a "Faces of TFH" post. That way you all can see all the people I work with. You WILL NOT be dissapointed.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

it was the second largest that broke my finger. at the time it was prolly a bit bigger than the one brian is holding.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Hareball said:


> it was the second largest that broke my finger. at the time it was prolly a bit bigger than the one brian is holding.:nod:


 OH Shibby, That's right!

I thought it was the biggest one, my bad


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

get your hellraisers straight :rasp:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> OK, I want to do a "Faces of TFH" post. That way you all can see all the people I work with. You WILL NOT be dissapointed.


 sweet, look forward to it


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

B. Scott said:


> OK, I want to do a "Faces of TFH" post. That way you all can see all the people I work with. You WILL NOT be dissapointed.


 Agent Smith is coming.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

people shouldnt leave pictures lying around the 'net


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

You are a bastard! GGRR, you are a real big bastard!

Just so these is NO CONFUSION, I am the GEEK on the left.

The center is Josh from P-fish and the guyon the right is Hareball from both here and P-Fish!

Uggg, Mike you are a bastard..............


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

my hooters mug filled with jack and coke


----------



## angelfish (Oct 24, 2003)

I got this from OUR zoo:


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Angelfish,

That butterfly peacock is really sweet!

Anymore pics of it???


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

do pbass eat piranha in the wild?
great pics


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> do pbass eat piranha in the wild?
> great pics


 they have a mutual relationship. they eat each other.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

B. Scott said:


> You are a bastard! GGRR, you are a real big bastard!
> 
> Just so these is NO CONFUSION, I am the GEEK on the left.
> 
> ...


 Im coming for you Mr. Anderson.









Sorry you set yourself up.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol your right if those were sunglasses he really would look like agent smith.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Kory said:


> lol your right if those were sunglasses he really would look like agent smith.


 HA HA HA....that's enough out of you "corn-man" :bleh:


----------

